# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تور تصویری دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

## karim04

سلام دوستان وارد این ادرس بشین و لذت ببرین Iran university of scince and technology

هیچی کم نداره

----------


## amircarleto

خیلی خوب بود دمت گرم

----------


## karim04

خواهش میکنم  :Y (694):

----------


## r-nazary

جالب بود. سایت دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی همچین امکاناتی ندارن؟؟؟؟

----------


## karim04

> جالب بود. سایت دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی همچین امکاناتی ندارن؟؟؟؟


فکر نکنم همه ی سایتا این ویژگی رو داشته باشن.بستگی به خود دانشگاه داره

----------


## kourosh35

تور مجازی چند دانشگاه دیگه:

دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی-واحد خوراسگان اصفهان(دانشکده دندانپزشکی و بخش های آندو و پریو این دانشگاه توی این تور مشخص هست.)
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی-واحد کرج.
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی-واحد ساری.
دانشگاه شهید باهنر کرمان.

----------

